# Slang Terms You Hate?



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 8, 2016)

I honestly hate a lot of the slang being used today. It sounds stupid and uncreative. Currently my list of hated of slang terms are:

- turnt
- lit
- dope
- rekt
- fam
- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I know it's not really slang but this face is so damn annoying. It's used for every little thing and is so fake.)


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 8, 2016)

Fam needs to die with 2015


----------



## TarzanGirl (Mar 8, 2016)

"Selfie" and a lot more.


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

i don't like the word fam


----------



## wassop (Mar 8, 2016)

i really dislike " on fleek "


----------



## Javocado (Mar 8, 2016)

I hate "slay" when it's used like "yassss ***** slay"



aixoo said:


> i don't like the word fam





White Claw said:


> Fam needs to die with 2015




chill fam


----------



## Jacob (Mar 8, 2016)

bish


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 8, 2016)

I absolutely hate it when people use the term "sick". Like, how does that even mean something positive? It's super cringy when people use that word to describe something omfg


----------



## seliph (Mar 8, 2016)

90% of these words were fine before white people started overusing them wrongly


----------



## boujee (Mar 8, 2016)

They only sck when white people say it, but why are you guys letting such little things bother you?


----------



## seliph (Mar 8, 2016)

The misuse of "salt" and "salty" is more annoying than all combinations of AAVE you can think of tbh


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

"bae" like wtf it sounds ugly and it can mean poop in danish.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 8, 2016)

"Butthurt" is super annoying.


----------



## meowduck (Mar 8, 2016)

Fugly sounds like an STD
Ratchet-- do people still say that?
Netflix and chill is a stupid thing to say omg xD


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 8, 2016)

Butthurt
Selfie
Or naw


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2016)

B?


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 8, 2016)

when people speak super... edigly... is that a word.. like i mean, all those passive aggressive slang terms are Really Annoying, but mostly because of how they're used i guess?? Like "salty", "butthurt" etc.... it's not really because they're ugly slang/exprwessions though.

!!! i really dislike the word squish. i think it means some kind of non romantic but still Special relationship ??? i'm not really sure, but that word makes me really uncomfortable and makes me think of squids.


----------



## Toadette (Mar 8, 2016)

White Claw said:


> Fam needs to die with 2015



I still don't know what this means >.<

I must be getting old...

I hate when people say "yas queen" or whatever that is rofl.


----------



## cornimer (Mar 8, 2016)

"Fam" has always greatly annoyed me. This girl I know says it all the time and it's like :/


----------



## epona (Mar 8, 2016)

'lit' annoys me because it's overused by the white upper-middle class demographic round my neighbourhood lol


----------



## Mariah (Mar 8, 2016)

All of them. Just speak in proper English please.


----------



## basilica (Mar 8, 2016)

i dont have a problem w/ slang as a whole because. it concisely conveys a point. like. thats so cool. and some slang expresses concepts that are otherwise impossible (or cumbersome) to explain otherwise—ie how could u say anything but fam in certain situations

i do hate watching/hearing aave being appropriated tho lol, especially when (white, but also a lot of 'hip' poc) use it inappropriately/incorrectly like...pls chill forever

basically if ur using aave to seem ~cool~ then its annoying loool


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Mar 8, 2016)

Bae
Fam
Bish
The use of the hashtag anywhere but Twitter
Lit
Faded
I'm Weak


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

Lol, I mostly write bish because the actual word is censored here... I never thought of it as that trashy slang actually.


----------



## f11 (Mar 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> 90% of these words were fine before white people started overusing them wrongly


 lol I was about to say this

- - - Post Merge - - -

anyway why do y'all hate black people and aave


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 8, 2016)

'Selfie' and 'wat'. Since the internet came about kids have been saying 'wat is dat'. -.-


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 8, 2016)

Crys said:


> lol I was about to say this
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> anyway why do y'all hate black people and aave



The hell does this thread have to do with black people? It sounds stupid no matter who says it. That's why I don't really get the white people comments. I'm talking about the term, not who uses it.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't think this counts, but _y'all_. Eurgh. Also deez.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow, I feel very old. Half the words on this thread I've never even seen before.


----------



## Zane (Mar 8, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> The hell does this thread have to do with black people? It sounds stupid no matter who says it. That's why I don't really get the white people comments. I'm talking about the term, not who uses it.



because most of the terms people are saying here are aave terms (as in created by black people) which are constantly misused by people who aren't black, then everyone goes "omg that slang is so annoying!!" when it's been completely stripped of all meaning. lol


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 8, 2016)

I've hated so many to where I just have given up trying to correct people. The ones I hate the most are:
-turnt
-selfie (I don't care if it's a real word now, I still hate it!)
-bae
-# (Again, I don't care that it's not slang, I still hate it.)
-yaaaaaas
-dope
-fleek
-every other slang word I can't think of


----------



## seliph (Mar 8, 2016)

Zane said:


> because most of the terms people are saying are aave (as in created by black people) that get constantly misused by people who aren't black, then everyone goes "omg that slang is so annoying!!" when it's been completely stripped of all meaning. lol



-sees an eyebrow- on fleek!!!! XDDD


----------



## windloft (Mar 8, 2016)

'triggered', but only when people use it mockingly.
uhm.... 'butthurt' too. makes my stomach twist just thinking about it.

i use fam ironically, there's something about the word that amuses me. o:


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 8, 2016)

-YOLO
-bae
when someone literally hastags everything - ughghghghghh


----------



## Llust (Mar 8, 2016)

- fam
- yas
- homie
- not necessarily slang, but typing like three of the same emoji in a row all the time


----------



## BungoTheElf (Mar 8, 2016)

- fam
- I bet (idk if this counts as slang)

I mean I guess they're fine but when my classmates say them it makes me cringe lol


----------



## Crash (Mar 8, 2016)

bae, fam, smh, yaaaaas, anything with a hashtag
also im not sure if this counts, but i hate those twitter posts or screenshots with the 100/water droplets/crying face emojis, they annoy me to no end​


----------



## seliph (Mar 8, 2016)

Genuine question for those of you saying "Selfie": What do you call them?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 8, 2016)

nvll said:


> Genuine question for those of you saying "Selfie": What do you call them?



I don't hate the word selfie, but I don't really use it either. I don't have another term for it though. I just say "picture of myself" when I actually do take one and show it somewhere.


----------



## mintellect (Mar 8, 2016)

Words cannot describe how much I hate the word "bae."
I just... Cannot stand it. 
"Selfie" is pretty annoying too.
All other slang I can handle as long as you don't use it excessively.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also not really slang but overuse of emoji especially the common ones like &#55357;&#56834;.

Come on, give &#55357;&#56899; Some love.


----------



## enchilada (Mar 8, 2016)

-oppa


----------



## TarzanGirl (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah I feel really old because I have never heard most of these. Everyone keeps saying "fam," which just means family right? Or have people changed this?


----------



## Rasha (Mar 9, 2016)

I find the words dope, noob (I think the one's outdated/ dead?), yas, bae, fam (what does this one even mean?)..and some others I forgot sound really stupid and childish.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 9, 2016)

What happened to the 1920's slang words? What has happened to the world? Where has all the "ducky" stuff gone?

I hate them all.


----------



## teto (Mar 9, 2016)

Moko said:


> "bae" like wtf it sounds ugly and it can mean poop in danish.



whenever someone calls anyone their ''bae'' from now on im just gonna sit in the corner and laugh thank you


also i really hate the word ''slink'' everyone uses it where i live? it means to abandon someone?

but people don't even say it for that reason anymore they just go ''LOL U SLINK'' for no reason


----------



## seliph (Mar 9, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What happened to the 1920's slang words?



Aren't you like 12


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 9, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> What happened to the 1920's slang words? What has happened to the world? Where has all the "ducky" stuff gone?
> 
> I hate them all.



The bee's knees and the cat's pajamas? Those were about as stupid as "Bae." Seriously, who came up with that one? What idiot was too lazy to say "Babe," so they dropped one letter and invented "Bae?"


----------



## seliph (Mar 9, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> The bee's knees and the cat's pajamas? Those were about as stupid as "Bae." Seriously, who came up with that one? What idiot was too lazy to say "Babe," so they dropped one letter and invented "Bae?"



Bae = Before Anyone Else


----------



## teto (Mar 9, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> The bee's knees and the cat's pajamas? Those were about as stupid as "Bae." Seriously, who came up with that one? What idiot was too lazy to say "Babe," so they dropped one letter and invented "Bae?"



The hell is cat's pyjamas? never heard of that one 
but im not an old whippersnapper
i doubt anyone here is that old but you never know


----------



## seliph (Mar 9, 2016)

Delishush said:


> The hell is cat's pyjamas? never heard of that one
> but im not an old whippersnapper
> i doubt anyone here is that old but you never know



Ah yes the ripe old age of 21.
"The bees knees" is so annoying though omg I forgot about it


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 9, 2016)

Delishush said:


> The hell is cat's pyjamas? never heard of that one
> but im not an old whippersnapper
> i doubt anyone here is that old but you never know



Uh, Paperboy012305 metioned 1920s slang. You don't have to be old to know some of the phrases. Ever heard of a movie or a book? I mean, I wasn't alive in the '60s, either, but I know "Groovy" and "Far out."

- - - Post Merge - - -



nvll said:


> Bae = Before Anyone Else



I actually didn't know that. LOL

Okay, then, another peeve of mine is "Yas." Why does changing out the e for an a make people think the word sounds cooler? Because it doesn't. It's stupid.


----------



## teto (Mar 9, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Uh, Paperboy012305 metioned 1920s slang. You don't have to be old to know some of the phrases. Ever heard of a movie or a book? I mean, I wasn't alive in the '60s, either, but I know "Groovy" and "Far out."



im not saying you have to be old to know certain phrases, i'm just saying i would imagine older people would... have a higher chance of knowing those phrases? this is the internet dont make me think

also why did anyone think it was okay to make ''far out'' something good


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 9, 2016)

Delishush said:


> im not saying you have to be old to know certain phrases, i'm just saying i would imagine older people would... have a higher chance of knowing those phrases? this is the internet dont make me think



I didn't mean to make you think. I'm ashamed of myself now.


----------



## seliph (Mar 9, 2016)

OH GOD I THOUGHT OF THE WORST ONE
****ING "TUBULAR" WHY


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't necessarily hate slang words, I just hate how people over use them and use them incorrectly and just act super annoying with slang words (most often it's the white people)

One I really don't understand is when people say "y'all sleeping on them" or "you guys are sleep on __" 
Like I have no idea what that means and it makes me feel so old because usually slang just makes sense to me lol


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 9, 2016)

Back in the late 80s or early 90s, calling someone nerdy a "dweeb." I hated the word even as a little kid. Thank God it didn't stick around long.


----------



## teto (Mar 9, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I didn't mean to make you think. I'm ashamed of myself now.



now you sit in the corner and think about what you've done.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 9, 2016)

nvll said:


> OH GOD I THOUGHT OF THE WORST ONE
> ****ING "TUBULAR" WHY



I never heard that much, but it reminds me of "rad" or "radical," which I also hated.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Delishush said:


> now you sit in the corner and think about what you've done.



Okay... I will...


----------



## teto (Mar 9, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I never heard that much, but it reminds me of "rad" or "radical," which I also hated.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



wait no i just told you to think
WAIT


----------



## seliph (Mar 9, 2016)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I never heard that much, but it reminds me of "rad" or "radical," which I also hated.



I love radical 

"Gnarly" is another one that I don't necessarily hate but it's so goofy to me


----------



## teto (Mar 9, 2016)

Another one

''Awesomesauce'' is like a rare artifact from some forgotten time but I know someone who used to say it and It's just awful.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 9, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Another one
> 
> ''Awesomesauce'' is like a rare artifact from some forgotten time but I know someone who used to say it and It's just awful.



Sauceome


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 9, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Another one
> 
> ''Awesomesauce'' is like a rare artifact from some forgotten time but I know someone who used to say it and It's just awful.



might be me  yes i hang around weird places..

also people who seriously use "kek" uh


----------



## teto (Mar 9, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Sauceome



remember when adventure time used ''mathematical'' for a brief period
do they still do that? idk
i didnt like it anyway


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 9, 2016)

nvll said:


> "Gnarly" is another one that I don't necessarily hate but it's so goofy to me



I thought of that one when I was away from the computer. LOL




Delishush said:


> Another one
> 
> ''Awesomesauce'' is like a rare artifact from some forgotten time but I know someone who used to say it and It's just awful.



Ughh, that's so awful. And "Amazeballs." Who comes up with these stupid things?


----------



## mogyay (Mar 9, 2016)

i don't really like 'netflix and chill' idk it sounds lame to me


----------



## Locket (Mar 9, 2016)

YOLO and Bae


----------



## Vickie (Mar 9, 2016)

♥_ fam and bae _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 9, 2016)

None, really. People like using them it doesn't really bother me. It is really annoying and bothering when people overuse them or unnecessarily annoy others with them I guess.



mogyay said:


> i don't really like 'netflix and chill' idk it sounds lame to me



True, it's got pretty damn lame over time.


----------



## Pastella (Mar 9, 2016)

I hate that laughing while emoji too it's so annoying and I'm fine with most modern terms but not like terms from like months ago rip in pieces slay


----------



## kassie (Mar 10, 2016)

i don't know if it's still used as often but: amazeballs. _why?_

just found out it was added to the dictionary too lmao


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 12, 2016)

And most likely, kappa. Why do they need to punctuate every sentence with a Japanese river demon who likes eating kids??


----------



## Zanessa (Mar 12, 2016)

Yo that's dope, fam! We are LIT. We boutta get turnt! HE JUST GOT REKT!!! 
  

Okay but real talk I don't really care about any slang like you do you, bro.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> And most likely, kappa. Why do they need to punctuate every sentence with a Japanese river demon who likes eating kids??



I actually agree for once like.. whut?!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Mar 12, 2016)

I think it would be wallah. whenever someone says it I just want to stab them. 
like whenever you say something the person will be like "say wallah" 
I will lose my marbles the next time someone says it


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Chiisanacx said:


> I think it would be wallah. whenever someone says it I just want to stab them.
> like whenever you say something the person will be like "say wallah"
> I will lose my marbles the next time someone says it



Don't remind me... : < 

Also people who really use "dapper/lace" like.. what are you a fancy lace person?? lol


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 12, 2016)

I don't really feel guilty for liking some slangs you guys hate. Haters gonna hate.  (kidding!)

- I use _fam_ only on one specific group of friends, because tbh I actually consider them family and I don't like tossing the word "fam" around to people I'm not particularly close with, or don't share a family-kind of bond or love.

- I've grown to use _<word>balls_ (like amazeballs) recently, and idk. It's funny and cute to me. I mostly picked it up from my friends haha. Alternatively, we also have a slang that goes _<word>bells_, common in Philippine gay lingo. o:

- _Rekt_ is a word I use a whole lot. Mostly because I'm a wreck and everything I'm doing recently is a wreck and everyone who I know actually uses that word omfg.

- I know _bae_ is used for, like, significant other or crush or something, but I use "bae" mostly on my friends (actually, none of my friends or people who I know have a significant other use "bae" in the same context as bf/gf?? it's mostly a friendly word). Also, in Filipino, people actually use an alternative, "beh/bhe", and whenever someone uses that, it generally refers to who the speaker is talking to and the context is usually hilarious. I love it.

- A lot of people here love, love, /love/ using the word _selfie_, and admittedly, I get drawn to the picture every time I hear someone saying that, because I like smiling at cameras. c:

...actually, now that I look at it, the culture here might be different from yours, that's why I appreciate all the terms you guys hate. Or idk. ; v; (I know this was a thread about slangs you hate, but I couldn't help but notice how I like most of the slangs you guys mentioned. x) )


----------



## Envy (Mar 12, 2016)

I've never much cared for 'bro', or any variation of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Envy said:


> I've never much cared for 'bro', or any variation of it.



i use it sometime in more mockery cases.. also i consider it to be gender neutral so eh.

Also when people have to add "-ette" to make everything feminine or when addressing a female.. I always thought "dude" was a neutral thing o well.


----------



## milkyi (Mar 12, 2016)

may not count but...

"XD" and all the other "lol so random" emoticons are really annoying. I probably won't take you seriously if you use them.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 12, 2016)

"Craycray" and "cray" are really irritating to me.  I used to use them so much when I was younger, but now every time I hear or see them it makes me cringe so much.


----------



## Eldin (Mar 12, 2016)

bae, so much

not really online but irl specifically it makes me cringe


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 12, 2016)

YOLO
I don't really get how it's an excuse for people to start doing stupid stunts. When I first heard about it, I thought it was short for low calorie/sugar yogurt.


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2016)

"Whitey". Scots slang for puke.

Just no.


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 12, 2016)

I hate yaaas, bae, and fam :/ Idk what about them irks me but I can't stand those words


----------



## Bloobloop (Mar 12, 2016)

-Fleek
-Bae
-Selfie
-Y'all. There is no point in using this in your WRITING. 
-This isn't a slang term, but I hate when people use the same emojis over again.


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Mar 17, 2016)

'Bae' is my least favourite word in the history of words.  That honour used to belong to 'swag', but 'bae' is just the most goddamn annoying word I've ever heard, and it became much worse as every time I scrolled through my news feed on Facebook I'd see "When bae texts you first", "surprises from bae", "hanging out with bae", "pizza is bae" and I'd want to throw my laptop at the wall.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 17, 2016)

Yeah, I wouldn't want to be called a piece of poop in Danish so it's like I just want to hit everyone using bae with a shovel.

Also not really slang but I hate when people make like a long post, then ending it like "Sorry for the long post, here's a potato" 

.... what

Never heard whitey but I can imagine @Tina


----------



## Legendery (Mar 17, 2016)

Salty.. I hate it so much! Even when I am just slightly annoyed at something and somebody realizes it, they always have to say something along the lines of "You salty bro!?! you salty!?" and THAT is what makes me the most upset


----------



## meowduck (Mar 17, 2016)

Lit and yeet xD wtf does it mean


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 17, 2016)

Moko said:


> "bae" like wtf it sounds ugly and it can mean poop in danish.




I completely agree! It doesn't even sound cute, just really weird. I also can't stand fugly.


----------

